# rogue wave



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2009)

Περιγραφή τού rogue wave στη βικιπαίδεια (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave):
*Rogue waves* (also known as _freak waves_, _monster waves_, _killer waves_, and _extreme waves_) are relatively large and spontaneous ocean surface waves that are a threat even to large ships and ocean liners. In oceanography, they are more precisely defined as waves whose height is more than twice the significant wave height (SWH), which is itself defined as the mean of the largest third of waves in a wave record. Therefore rogue waves are not necessarily the biggest waves found at sea; they are, rather, surprisingly large waves for a given sea state. "Rogue waves are not tsunamis, which are set in motion by earthquakes [and] travel at high speed, building up as they approach the shore. Rogue waves seem to occur in deep water or where a number of physical factors such as strong winds and fast currents converge. This may have a focusing effect, which can cause a number of waves to join together."

Κατατοπιστική συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=833.
Σχετική εργασία εδώ: http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/123456789/803/1/konstantinidoua_roguewaves.pdf.

Προταθείσες αποδόσεις:

ολέθριο κύμα (http://maillists.uci.edu/mailman/public/mgsa-l/2009-February/010367.html)
«τερατοειδές» κύμα (Γαλλικός Νηογνώμονας, _Βίβλος Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας 2008_, Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας)
γιγαντιαίος κυματισμός (Ε.Μ.Π., ό.π.)
ακραίος κυματισμός (Ε.Μ.Π., ό.π.)
μοναχικό κύμα (_Το Βήμα_ 10/06/2007 σελ. H03 κωδ. άρθρου B15082H031)
δολοφονικό κύμα (_Το Βήμα_, ό.π.)
ακραίο κύμα (nautilia.gr, ό.π.)
θηριώδες κύμα (nautilia.gr, ό.π.)
γιγαντιαίο κύμα (nautilia.gr, ό.π.)
φρικτό κύμα (nautilia.gr, ό.π.)
γιγάντιο κύμα (focusmag.gr 31/03/2005)
ανώμαλο κύμα (focusmag.gr, ό.π.)
κύμα-«τέρας» (_Τα Νέα _και χωρίς εισαγωγικά στο focusmag.gr)
Σχετικά βιντεάκια (αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα για όποιον από εσάς σκέφτεται να μπαρκάρει):








 
Πού καταλήγουμε, λοιπόν;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Εντυπωσιακή η συλλογή μεταφρασμάτων, αλλά, με τόσες διαφορετικές ονομασίες στα αγγλικά, δικαιολογείται. Είναι άλλωστε φανερό από ποιους αγγλικούς όρους προέρχονται ποιες αποδόσεις. Για παράδειγμα, το «μοναχικό κύμα» θυμίζει τον «μοναχικό ελέφαντα» (_rogue elephant_). Το «δολοφονικό κύμα» είναι το _killer wave_, το «θηριώδες» το _monster wave_, το «ακραίο» το _extreme_ κ.ο.κ. Ταυτόχρονα, από τη Wikipedia βλέπω ότι και στις άλλες χώρες έχουμε μια ποικιλία αποδόσεων:

Monsterwelle (γερμανικά)
ola gigante (ισπανικά)
ekstrem havbølge (δανικά)
onda anomala (ιταλικά)
vague scélérate (γαλλικά: η ωραιότερη απ' όλες τις εκδοχές. Όπως λέει και σε ελληνική σελίδα: ατίθασα ή *άτιμα* γιγάντια κύματα, http://www.physics4u.gr/news/2006/scnews2541.html . Δεν βρήκα _αχρείο_ ή _φαύλο κύμα_ πουθενά. :) )

Δύο είναι οι κύριες ιδιότητες αυτών των κυμάτων: ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλα και ότι είναι ασυνήθιστα, ανωμαλία της φύσης. Οπότε μου αρέσει το *κύμα-τέρας*.

Αρκετά και τα ευρήματα για *κύμα-τέρας* ή *κύματα-τέρατα*. Λιγότερα (αλλά εξίσου ελκυστικά) τα *τερατώδη κύματα*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2009)

Όπως έγραψα κι εγώ πιο πάνω, το κύμα-τέρας χρησιμοποιείται και στα _Νέα_:





Περιττό να πω ότι δεν είναι η δική μου προτίμηση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Περιττό να πω ότι δεν είναι η δική μου προτίμηση;


Καλημέρα. Δεν ήταν καθόλου περιττό που το είπες και θα βοηθήσει ακόμα περισσότερο να μας πεις και να μας αιτιολογήσεις τη δική σου προτίμηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Σε ένα πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό ντοκιμαντέρ που είδα κάποιο βράδυ στην ΕΤ3 τα ονόμαζε 'ολέθρια κύματα' γιατί λίγοι είναι αυτοί που τα είδαν και επέζησαν για να πουν την ιστορία. 
Επίσης, μια πρόταση που άκουσα επίσης είναι το 'αδέσποτο κύμα' αλλά δεν περιγράφει τη φονικότητά του. 

Γενικώς, προσωπικά, θα έκλεινα σε κάτι με επίθετο γιατί τα δύο ουσιαστικά μαζί ενωμένα με παύλα όπως το 'κύμα-τέρας' και με ξενίζουν και μου στραμπουλάνε τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Από το βιβλίο _Ναυτική Μετεωρολογία_ (σελ. 128):

*Ανώμαλα Κύματα (Abnormal Waves - Freak Waves)*
Πρόκειται για ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνα κύματα με μεγάλο ύψος και κλίση, τα οποία φαίνεται ότι σχηματίζονται όταν ένα ισχυρό θαλάσσιο ρεύμα κινείται αντίθετα προς την κατεύθυνση ισχυρού κυματισμού.

Γενικά το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο είναι χρήσιμο για την εξαγωγή ορολογίας, οπότε σας συστήνω να το κατεβάσετε.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 11, 2011)

> Δύο είναι οι κύριες ιδιότητες αυτών των κυμάτων: ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλα και ότι είναι ασυνήθιστα, ανωμαλία της φύσης.



Όπως έχει αποδειχτεί με τη χρήση δορυφόρων τα κύματα αυτά δεν είναι τελικά καθόλου ασυνήθιστα. Επειδή η διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι σχετικά μικρή (γιατί σπάνε γρήγορα) η πιθανότητα ένα πλοίο να συναντήσει τέτοιο κύμα είναι μικρή. Γι' αυτό τον λόγο εθεωρούντο ασυνήθιστα κύματα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2011)

Αλανιάρικο μεγακύμα (μη μου ζητάτε να ανεβάσω τον τόνο, πλιζ). Ή αποσυνάγωγο γιγαντόκυμα σε πιο κυριλέ. Χωρίς πλάκα, έχω τη (βιαστική ομολογουμένως) εντύπωση ότι μόνο το μοναχικό, το ανώμαλο και το τερατοειδές (ή -τέρας) παραπέμπουν στο νόημα. Αλλά μου δημιουργείται επίσης η εντύπωση ότι χρειάζεται και κάποιος χαρακτηρισμός του μεγέθους, αν και γι' αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 11, 2011)

Ξεκάρφωτο ή ξεκούδουνο κύμα!!!
Το *ξεκούδουνο* για μένα είναι καινούργιο! Αλλά μ' αρέσει!


----------



## Themis (Mar 11, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> ξεκούδουνο κύμα!!!


Έξοχο!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 12, 2011)

*abnormal waves*

Συνεισφέρω με μια σελίδα από το "The Mariner's Handbook" του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου (Admiralty Charts and Publications)


----------

